# 2 acres North West Georgia



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey anyone interested in some land in NW Georgia? I bought 1.97 acres of land with a creek in Ellijay, GA. It was a good deal to build on because it has a septic system on it. Now I found a property that already has a house on and am thinking of selling this property.

This lot is in a gated community with a lenient HOA (fees are $75.00 a year if you build). No pools or courts but you can drive your 4 wheeler on the roads like the neighbors do. You have a nice creek, septic system, long private driveway and a building site. If you are looking for a private site where you can shoot, relax and let the kids play in the creek then you found it. Electric pole on property (I priced it last week between $600-$700 to setup box and outlets) if you want to use it for an rv site. $14,000 OBO would consider owner financing with $7,000 down. 

These are some pics.

































Please email me if you have any questions [email protected]


----------



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

I have since visited the property and have lowered my price. This place is way out in the mountains not for the faint hearted. This is more of a bug out location. I would take $9,000 cash or could owner finance for $8,000 down and $200 a month for 12 months.


----------



## patsacct (May 13, 2014)

It's looks like nicely wooded property and might be a decent bug out location as you said. I am surprised that given the map and the fact that the property is only 1.97 acres you would becomfortable shooting on this property in a gated community. I live on 4 acres and it is a square lot, and my neighbors are still too close for me to feel comfortable shooting there - so I go to a range. I can only assume the your land has hillside that serves as a target backdrop. Is the stream in the photo on your property? Is it seasonal or year round?


----------



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes you have it right. It's on the side of a hill no trouble shooting here. One creek splits with the neighbor and the other is a spring that is on this property. I was told by the seller and a neighbor that it is an all year creek and there is a nice lake with fish in the gated community. You can use electric motors but no gas motors for the boats.


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

What is the name of the community? I grew up in Ellijay and moved but I have lots of family and friends still their.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Is the property still available? I may be interested....


----------



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes the property is still available. The Association is called 282 North Property Owners Assoc Inc. Just a bunch of people that really got together to be left alone. People are really nice but also keep to themselves. Would be a great place for a hydro generator. If I don't sell it I may eventually buy a small cabin on wheels to put on it and rent it out.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Would it be possible for us to visit/walk the property? I am in the Chattanooga area, so it isn't much of a drive for us.. 
Of course, I wouldn't expect you to be there, but would like to see the property.
We are in the Ellijay/Blue Ridge area at least once a month and could easily drive by..
I just need directions or GPS coordinates.....
Anything else you can think of re: restrictions, taxes, you said it has a HOA?


----------



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

The taxes are $35.00 a year they come out in October. The association fees are $75.00 a year. There are no restrictions. The last owner lived there in a camper. I have lowered the price for a cash deal to $6,000 for the 1.97 acres. I hope it moves now, lol.


----------



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your interest. The property has found it's new owner and it looks like they were the perfect match!


----------



## kwarrick (Jan 30, 2015)

Rustic Farmer,

I am in northeast GA and looking for a similar land buy to this one that you offered last year. Do you know of any such similar properties in northern GA? I love Ellijay, and was also looking in Towns and Rabun counties. Would appreciate any information you could offer. Thanks!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ooops...old thread!


----------

